# She's so booootiful



## xiangji (Sep 3, 2009)

canon nifty50 with 13,21 and 31mm extension tubes. Jessops external flash + diffuser. 

C+C please :thumbup: thx












Just wana add this one which was taken moments after...just found it


----------



## xiangji (Sep 3, 2009)

Are they that crap that nobody will comment??? lol


----------



## ocular (Sep 3, 2009)

#1: The felt look is cool. Too soft though.
#2: I'm sorry but it is crap. The strands and dirt make it unappealing.


----------



## xiangji (Sep 3, 2009)

#1 - the flower inside was so deep that it was always going to have soft parts at such a close focus lol... did you not notice the middle point of focus... 

I disagree with you on #1... but everyone is entitled to an opinion bless... :greenpbl:

#2 isn't as good I know


----------



## budsk (Sep 3, 2009)

Love the color on #1


----------



## manaheim (Sep 3, 2009)

Agree that first one was a hair soft, but I still really liked it.  The color is absolutely electric.  Neat shot.  I'd try it again to see if you can get more of it sharply in focus.


----------



## xiangji (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## 512 (Sep 5, 2009)

#1 is a great shot!


----------



## xiangji (Sep 5, 2009)

thank you 512 :thumbup: 

I'm really happy with it


----------



## Canosonic (Sep 9, 2009)

The first one's cool, but i'll find something that's bad.... hey! remove the green in the corner! distracts a little.


----------



## xiangji (Sep 9, 2009)

HEY!! I LIKE THE GREEN BIT!!! LEAVE IT ALONE! :x  

...


----------

